# Falla en amplificador Kenwood PS200T se pone en modo de proteccion



## burren (Abr 10, 2009)

saludos a la gran comunidad y pues solicito ayuda para poder solucionar este problema lo que susede es que este amplificador funcionaba de lujo  por lo que de repente dejo de funcionar y al destaparlo uno de los transistores que esta serca de la entrada rem estaba en mal estado lo cambie y el equipo inicio pero cual fue mi sorpresa que el led verde duraba asi 5seg aprox. y luego cambiaba a rojo y se oye que se activa o desactiva un reelevador  me han dicho que esta en modo de proteccion pero no se que puedo mas hacer que debo checar alguna luz en el horizonte estare muy agradadecido, o si me pudieran decir donde puedo conseguir el manual service lo que sea gracias de antemano.


----------



## Juan Jose (Abr 13, 2009)

hola burren. no tengo el eskematico del ps200 pero tengo el de un kenwood parecido que es el 829. Te lo paso a ver si puedes guiarte por el.

por otro lado si la entrada rem estaba volada, deberias verificar todos los tr que se asocian a esa entrada. Tambien el circuito integrado de proteccion que es el que en definitiva esta activando el led de proteccion.

revisa las tensiones si son simetricas en las carcasas de los TR de salida, si no tienes corriente continua en la salida de parlantes etc...

sube una foto del interior de la unidad para poder verla y analizar en el foro.

suerte y saludos


----------



## burren (Abr 14, 2009)

Gracias Juan Jose es un gran aporte me da algo mas en que apoyarme y pues ha simple vista se ven muy parecidos tnks 
estas son las fotos espero haberlas tomado bien jajajaja no le e medido nada por que no e tenido tiempo pero hay esta y mañana yo creo que mido algo ademas si me ilustras mas o menos te lo agradeceria


----------



## Juan Jose (Abr 15, 2009)

hola, bueno vas a tener que medir y mucho para encontrar porque se portege.
Primero, el tr que reemplazaste es el mismo no? o reemplazo equivalente?.
Las tensiones en la fuente estan correctas: mide respecto del negativo de la bateria en el positivo de los filtros grandes y en el negativo. debes tenar mas de 25 vcc o algo parecido. Y deben ser simetricos: osea, si en el positivo te mide 30 vcc en el negativo el tester debe marcar -30 vcc. Sino ya esta el problema, luego veremos la solucion.
Correcta la tension, medimos en los amplificador. Tiene que tener un par de tr complementarios en cada etapa. Mide en sus colectores (generalmente la carcasa) y debes tener nuevamente -vcc y +Vcc. Sino hay pistas o fusibles internos volados.
Mira las pistas que alimentan el led de proteccion e identifica el Ic que lo comanda o Tr y revisa con el data sheet si no esta defectuoso.
Mide en la salida de parlantes y no debes tener tension continua alguna, salvo unos posoc mV. Sino es alguno de los TR de salida volados.

algunas cosas para ir mirando, seguimos....

suerte

 Juan Jose


----------



## burren (Abr 24, 2009)

saludos asi es tal como lo mencionaste el transistor que le puse era uno que tenia hay desde hace un buen tiempo y al parecer ya no estaba en buenas condiciones   una vez que lo sustitui el equipo arranco muy bien gracias Juan Jose medi los voltajes del diagrama y fue muy didactico gracias.


----------



## Juan Jose (Abr 24, 2009)

Muy bueno que solucionaste el problema- disfrutalo.

saludos 

juan jose


----------

